# Puritan eschatology book recommendations



## passingpilgrim (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new here but excited to find you guys! I had a question that I wanted to lob in to Puritan land. Here it is:

what book do you recommend on Puritan eschatology?

from what I have researched, the Puritans seemed to be amillennial in their eschatology, with a few exceptions. I recently completed a class on eschatology which left me with more questions than answers.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 27, 2009)

Kim Riddelbarger wrote a book on Amil, If I recall correctly. I don't know if it covers the Puritans specifically though.


----------



## JTB (Oct 27, 2009)

Bahsen's book, Amazon.com: Victory in Jesus: The Bright Hope of Postmillennialism (9780967831718): Greg L. Bahnsen, Robert R. Booth: Books, has a chapter on the history of postmillennialism from Calvin to the present.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: Puritan Hope (9780851512471): Iain H. Murray: Books


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: Puritan Hope (9780851512471): Iain H. Murray: Books


----------



## ADKing (Oct 27, 2009)

See also The Eschatology of George Gillespie by Steven Dilday available here Two Essays on the Thought of George Gillespie by Steven Dilday in Christianity (both it and The Puritan Hope come from a postmill perspective).


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Oops! When I clicked post, your post hasn't come up yet. Sorry about the duplicate.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 27, 2009)

An interesting article is "Puritan Millenarianism in Old and New England" by Jeffrey K Jue (of Westminster Seminary) found in the Cambridge Companion to Puritanism (pp.259-276). 

Jue has also lectured and written on Puritan eschatology elsewhere. I believe his dissertation was on Joseph Mede (a premil). Amazon.com: Heaven Upon Earth: Joseph Mede (1586-1638) and the Legacy of Millenarianism (International Archives of the History of Ideas / Archives internationales d'histoire des idées) (9781402042928): Jeffrey K. Jue: Books

You can hear a lecture he gave at a conference entitled "Millennial Geneology" here: http://www.two-age.org/online_sermons.htm


----------



## JM (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f46/puritan-eschatology-17745/


----------

